# New babies' cage!



## GooberandRebel (Apr 29, 2014)

I'm getting my 2 new little baby boys either today or tomorrow, and I wanted to make sure this cage was okay! I saw somewhere that a tank is never okay, I just wasn't sure why, and was hoping with my added topper it would make it better! The only other cage I have is a rabbit cage, which I will have the tubes running to someday, but for now the little boys are only 3 weeks old or so... But anywho! I hope my idea on the separate, yet connected cages is okay, I'm really excited to finally have rats!





I'm going to put a mat under the fence area, and put some toys in there for them,but otherwise that's my idea! This isn't the final resting for the setup, I'm about to get my "own house", then they will have much more room!


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Tanks are not ok because they do not allow proper air circulation and rats have very sensitive respiratory systems and get Upper respiratory infections very easily. Even with the topper it wont allow the proper air circulation on the bottom that cage is also not large enough for rats. This thread is similar to the one you just posted so you should look at it http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?180385-Is-my-cage-ok


----------



## GooberandRebel (Apr 29, 2014)

they are babies at the moment, and will be moved to a more roomy home someday when they get bigger and I can afford it.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I would also not use the fenced in area rats especially babies are very good climbers and will just end up climbing over it.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

GooberandRebel said:


> they are babies at the moment, and will be moved to a more roomy home someday when they get bigger and I can afford it.


Rats grow a lot faster then you think I have an almost ten week old baby and he is already to big for that.


----------



## GooberandRebel (Apr 29, 2014)

thenightgoddess said:


> Rats grow a lot faster then you think I have an almost ten week old baby and he is already to big for that.


If I were to move it over to the rabbit cage though, am I right in assuming the young rats will get through the 1" gap in the bars? That's the only reason I'm using the tank for now. they're 3 and a half weeks or so, and one is I'm guessing a runt because he's so small...


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

GooberandRebel said:


> If I were to move it over to the rabbit cage though, am I right in assuming the young rats will get through the 1" gap in the bars? That's the only reason I'm using the tank for now. they're 3 and a half weeks or so, and one is I'm guessing a runt because he's so small...


A rabbit cage isn't really a proper cage for rats rabbit cages usually are long with only one extra level at most rats need tall cages with a bunch of levels like this http://www.petco.com/assets/product_images/8/800443039090C.jpg 
Also where are you getting them from rats shouldn't be weaned from there mothers till they are 4-5 weeks old or they could have temperment and socialization problems and usually five or six weeks is the youngest they should be sold/given up at


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have to agree with nightgoddess, about the tank. and babies are way more susceptible to uri's b/c they have weaker immune systems than ones that are several months old. And they will out grow that quickly.it doesnt take much for them to develop uri's and/or pneumonia. That would be a great set up for a hamster though. Could you maybe just use the top half as their cage for right now. Maybe just turn the tank upside down and use it as a base until they get a little bigger to put in the larger cage. Enjoy your new ratty babies


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cover the rabbit cage in hardware cloth and use that to also build levels inside it. Not perfect but it's better than a tank and suitable enough for a few months as long as the rattycorner cage calc says it can hold two rats. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CleverRat (Mar 9, 2014)

Way to small for a rat or a hamster. But I'm sure you'll find a good cage soon.


----------



## smknowitall101 (Dec 14, 2013)

Take nanashi's advice...just get a nice large multilevel cage when you can afford it.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I second the hardware cloth idea. You can find it at lowes, homedepot, etc. You will need a good pair of metal shears to cut it though and zip ties to attach to the rabbit cage. 1/2" should work, but you can get 1/4" if you are concerned that they are so small. You can make your rabbit cage work by adding hammocks and othe things for them to climb on / in. You can even take old washcloths, poke holes through the corners and hang on shower curtain rings to make hammocks for them to climb on. My guys lived in a bin cage until they were about 5 weeks old and it was an ok amount of room (I put hammocks and ropes inside to give more space). I also let them free range in my deep tub, but that only worked until they were about 5 weeks, then they could easily jump and climb over the edge.. So if you do use the fenced area, cover it with something so they can't climb out. You should be able to make a small cage work for now, just make sure you give them some free-ranging time, even if it is crawling around on your bed with you supervising them (or using the bathroom tub like I did). 

When you're ready to get them another cage, a pretty good low-budget cage for 2-3 rats is the petco rat manor. I got mine on sale last Christmas for about $40... You can wait and check their site until it goes on sale and buy it then, also I got a nice cage for cheap on ebay ($35) that is big enough to house 3-4 rats. I'd also check craigslist, people are often getting rid of cages for cheap and you could get lucky.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I wouldn't be able to keep my girls in the pin even if i wanted to! I know the kids would jump it in a second and Lilly would just bowl it over with that tubby little butt of hers


----------



## GooberandRebel (Apr 29, 2014)

I found a 4 story wire cage on ebay for a reasonable price! yay! thank you all for the feedback ;P but I was going to ask yall, how do you attach the fabric to the levels so they don't hurt their little feet on the wire?


----------



## coxbrea151 (Jun 1, 2012)

Some use binder clips


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I use the little 1/2" binder clips. You can also remove the smaller metal levels (if they detach) and replace with cloth hammocks that you can remove and wash. Much cleaner IMO and more fun to rearrange. You don't have to cover all shelves, but make sure you cover the most highly trafficked ones and also use baby wipes to wipe the others and clean them every couple of days.


----------



## GooberandRebel (Apr 29, 2014)

ALLRIGTY THEN! Total revamp! The little guys seem to love it!



^^ much better, huh? 

They are so small, but rebel especially likes all his extra room to play in! Dexter is fine with his little wheel. He'd stay there all day if he could! Its so cute seeing their individual personalities! I'll be adding more things as I can, but they can't really get up to the other levels yet anyways. I'll update as I add more things to it! I'll post the babies' pics in an introductory tread of their own so I don't get in trouble.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Nice cage!


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Great find ! They will really enjoy that as they grow


----------



## GooberandRebel (Apr 29, 2014)

HUGE update! lol, I may have gone toy overboard, yet I still feel there isn't enough 
(I also threw in a picture of rebel playing in their pirate ship )


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Oooh very nice!! It looks taller than my adults cage, and roomier! 
I can't wait to upgrade mine!


----------

